# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Pija juaj Alkoolike e preferuar!

## Gordon Freeman

Per adhuruesit e peijeve alkoolike te cilet ju preferoni me se shumti

Per mua jan :Jack Daniels,Stock 48 dhe Johnny Walker ( me kurgjo se nroj)...

Manej edhe prej birrave:Amstel dhe Becks


Po ju???




Ps;ju kisha lut disave mos mu paraqit ashtu kishe une spi alkooli i keq e sene vene kjo osht dedikim vetem per ate qe pine e preferojne keto pije

----------


## Izadora

Kjo eshte pija ime e preferuar .

----------


## MaDaBeR

Jack Daniels nuk e nderroj me asnje tjeter nga pijet Alkoolike. Eshte e papare. Por vetem nqs eshte prodhuar ne Texas, te tjerat me duken si konjak Skenderbeu. :P 

Nga birrat, qe jane me te lehta, me pelqen Becks i Bardh dhe i Zi si dhe Kronembacher apo edhe PitBurger.

/me Qeras Iza me nje Love Drink  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Uhh,Skenderbeun pasna harru me provu duhet me qit te parin

----------


## toni007

Bombe atomike vertet ...kushe e ka provu ???

*B52*

----------


## Izadora

Kronik eshte cocktail,normal me alkol por me shume ka sugo se alkol

MaDaBeR(Gott-nickname) te qeras me nje pije mashtruse sic jane cocktails  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MaDaBeR

Izadora, nuk i kam dhe aq qejf cocktails, por per ty do e pi nje. Ja i mbylla syt e ktheva me fund. Mmmmmmm qenka mashtruse me verte me duket, je tu ma bo me hile :P

----------


## INFINITY©

**********

----------


## Gordon Freeman

I pa krahasueshem,sidomos J.W red label

----------


## strange

Pija alkoolike e preferuar e imja është Çaji.

----------


## morrison

Rakia....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xingaro

http://www.prodottitrentini.it/shop/...anera-zoom.jpg

Per ata qe e pelqejne,liquore alla liquirizia...é la fine del mondo!

----------


## Flora82

> Uhh,Skenderbeun pasna harru me provu duhet me qit te parin


 Pa  meze  Skenderbegu    nuk  shkon   :buzeqeshje:   e  preferoj  dhe  une  ,  dhe  shampanjen .

----------


## derjansi

ma e mira asht Grey Goose vodka e Petrone 


cajpirsa shkoni e boni llaf ke tema e cajt te rusit ne alkolistave na leni rahat, skeni hy hala n'burra ju lol

----------


## flutura3105

Pija ime e preferuar eshte Gin tonik ,edhe vera e kuqe

----------


## Elonaa

:Lulja3:  :Lulja3:  :Lulja3: 

asnje ,jam alergjike

----------


## Prudence

Pina Colada.......si embelsire eshte

----------


## dardaniAU

Alkoholi me i mire per mua  eshte qai qe se pi hiq! as eren nuk kam qefe me ja ndije!

----------


## tutankamon



----------


## PaToSaRaK

Bacardi me Cola.

----------

